# Schaltbare Kettenführung



## robertg202 (5. März 2009)

In dem Artikel von der Freeride ist von einer "Hauseigenen schaltbaren Kettenführung" beim Trail XA die Rede.
Nur finde ich auf der Homepage nix - paßt Die auch zusammen mit einer SLX Kurbel auf ein hardride FR?


----------



## flyingscot (5. März 2009)

Hab ich auch gelesen, die Kettenführung ist bei www.hibike.de schon lieferbar (auch Bilder und ein paar Infos). Hersteller ist 77designz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (5. März 2009)

Also o.k. 
140 Ecken. Tut mir sorry aber das ist lächerlich.

Da kannst dir ne nc 17 stinger kaufen, dass des gleiche in grün dafür kannst dir fürn rest dein bushgard vergolden.

Ne truvativ shiftguide kost ein viertel und tuts genauso.


----------



## Wipp (5. März 2009)

also robert hat schon richtig gelesen, es handelt sich um ein konstrukt vom jü. zur serienreife bzw preisen und verkaufsstart bestimmt bald mehr


----------



## stylefaktor (31. März 2009)

...oder selber bauen!
Karbonplatten 3mm und 5mm, ISCG Adapter, alte MRP Rolle (gibt es auch neu für wenig Geld), Dremel, Feile und Staubschutzmaske


----------

